# Coconut coir/eco-earth incubation medium?



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has tried using either coconut coir or eco-earth as an incubation medium for Leopard Gecko eggs? 

Really curious to know if there are any known side-effects, or drawbacks to using it that anyone knows of, such of any possible poisoning of the eggs due to leaching nutrients through the shell that leads to the detriment of the embryo, or any great bacterial/mould build up due to the moisture level? Though would have thought simply using fresh stuff regularly would help combat this?
Absolutely no personal experience of using it, and perfectly happy using perlite and/or vermiculite as usual, so not really after ideas as to `what`s the best medium` - just curious about these 2 after seeing some interesting and eye opening (successful I have to add) methods on YouTube - of some very big, successful breeders using similar stuff.

Anyroad, anyone`s ideas or experiences of it would be very interesting to hear : victory:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

it funny you mention about new ideas for incubation substrate i was thinking about adding a little honey to the water used to make the mix up.

I've been readin about honey having anti mould properties, tis why the hives never go mouldy.

it just a thought though.

I dont think coir would allow the best air circulation when wet/damp so may increase the chances of mould.

Also i find it really messy...


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting idea about the antiseptic/antibacterial properties of honey mate - you try it out first though and let me know how it goes!!! Another thing about honey as well, is that it doesn`t go `off`, so maybe if you wetted some coconut coir with it, then that could help to keep the fungus or mould down too?! Maybe an idea to keep a `dirty` medium like coir or eco-earth a little more allowing in it`s air exchange would be to change it regularly, or to keep it slightly dryer than a normal incubating substance - and check it more often if keeping temps/humidity stable would allow!


----------

